

Revolutionary New Website Builder - idanmezan
http://create-free-websites.webzai.com/advanced-builder-01/

======
mooism2
Script error in Firefox 20:

    
    
      A script on this page may be busy,
      or it may have stopped responding.
      You can stop the script now, or you
      can continue to see if the script
      will complete.
    
      Script: http://az388832.vo.msecnd.net/201304151458126398/designer-and-viewer/viewer-prod.js:274
    

Inconsistent branding: domain is “webzai.com”, product is referred to in most
text and logos as “webzai” or “Webzai”, but is spelt differently in the “Built
with wezai” strips.

~~~
idanmezan
You're right, I have inform them and it's already fixed. Obviously it should
have been Webzai.

~~~
mooism2
They've only fixed one of the strips (the gallery is still built in wezai) and
the script still gives me an error (I presume that is why the “Website
Templates” section doesn't display).

